# Catfishing by Hogback Rd. Alum Creek



## f155mph (Jul 21, 2010)

Just wondering if any one is having much luck in the area. I fished a lot up there the past two years and always catch something. This year however I haven't been fishing as much due to the rain in Spring and the warm weather as of late. The few times I been there this year I've been :S. 

How did you guys do? I been using fresh cut shads. Oh yeah, been having hard time catching shads also. What is going on?

Thanks!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

The heat is pushing the shad to deep water. As far as the catfishing goes , I have had a bad summer so far as well, I primarily fish the rivers, and its been slow going. Can't explain it. Could have something to do with all the rain in the spring...? My baits of choice are cut shad or suckers, and sometimes raw shrimp.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

There's plenty of shad at night in the north pool. All the boat ramps and along the dam are jumping with shad come 11 o'clock. Because of depth and oxygen level that's where I'd set for catfishing also. Strange year


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That Hogback Road area is haunted, BTW.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I fished there one night last summer and had huge bites after bites with cut shad. I would go to set the hook, and nothing. This happened no lie about 25 times. I kept changing hook size and everything, nothing. They were big hits. I'll never understand that night..


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Be careful up there...! Def. haunted.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

dre said:


> I fished there one night last summer and had huge bites after bites with cut shad. I would go to set the hook, and nothing. This happened no lie about 25 times. I kept changing hook size and everything, nothing. They were big hits. I'll never understand that night..


This has been happening a lot for me this year as well when I am using shrimp. I am convinced it can't be Cat's doing in, but some other pesky bait fish.


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

Most likely Gar are your culprits if you are not hooking up with the bites...


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

could be turtles too.


----------



## f155mph (Jul 21, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> That Hogback Road area is haunted, BTW.


Please explain....like where by the bridge? What have you heard or seen? I fish where the river enter the res and yes it is very creepy at night.

Well I am glad that I am not the only that is having an odd year. Hopefully Fall brings better fishing.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm curious to hear the Hogback stories as well. I hear people say all the time that that area is "haunted" yet no one ever elaberates. Ya'll care to share?


----------



## Allent1967 (Apr 3, 2010)

So far this season I have found the cats in deeper / cooler water that holds more oxygen and bait..

Might want to try farther south. Last weekend we fished south of Cheshire from the bank in deeper water and did pretty decent..


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

The pull off just beyond the disappearing house is always a decent spot never any giants but can a fun night of fish I grew up only 1 mile from hogback road and yes haunted it is for anyone that wants to know what is meant just go sit down there by yourself late at night a creepy feeling will overcome you like your being watched lol strange road after dark

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I found this on an ohio exploration website...

Hogback Road - Just a short ways from a parking area on the side of the road is a hill where satanic rituals are said to take place. One man who was playing his guitar on the hill was escorted back to his vehicle by 20-30 people wearing black robes. They told him never to return on a Sunday and to never return to the hill again. (Thanks to Dan Kilner for submitting this story). Also, at one residence close to an old Indian burying ground people have reported seeing a transparent apparition with an Indian-like headdress that dashed across their living room from out of one wall and into another with nothing but a cold 'chill' thereafter.

I'm still interested in hearing some stories!!


----------



## f155mph (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah I did some searching and read that also. Would like to hear some first hand account. Come to think of it every time I am there at night I away hear some weird sound coming from across the river. Maybe it is big foot 

Anyway thanks for the tips I'll try deeper water the next time I go.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I believe there is a gigantic thread already on this area which includes some stories.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=145688


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/archive/index.php/t-126206.html

The second thread is awesome and yes screw that place! Speaking of being haunted most of the posters in that thread are now ghosts


----------



## CatfishCharlie (Aug 11, 2010)

I have seen some very weird things off of Hogback, maybe 3-4 years ago was fishing down by the pull off near the disappearing house. A large group of deer came crashing down the hill and into the water damn near stampeding us, I've never seen anything like it. Whatever they were running from had them scared enough to crash right through a group of 4 people. 

Also by myself once was getting set-up to fish by myself and heard this ungodly howl/scream. Put my chair back in the bag and decided to fish elsewhere. 

That being said during the spawn fishing with live bait along the bank at hogback has netted me some really good size cats. Never had much luck with cut shad but chicken liver has been dynamite, not a lot of big ones in the summer months but always 10-12 filet size keepers.

It's a good place to fish, I just don't do it alone. It's also notorious for teenagers doing what they do best so might want to watch where you step.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Do an advanced search under Central Ohio Fishing Reports for a thread titled Honey Hole. That should get it.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

crittergitter said:


> Do an advanced search under Central Ohio Fishing Reports for a thread titled Honey Hole. That should get it.


So wheres the connection? There are 2 threads titled "Honey Hole". One in 04 and one in 09. Neither mention Hogback Rd.


----------



## f155mph (Jul 21, 2010)

CatfishCharlie said:


> I have seen some very weird things off of Hogback, maybe 3-4 years ago was fishing down by the pull off near the disappearing house. A large group of deer came crashing down the hill and into the water damn near stampeding us, I've never seen anything like it. Whatever they were running from had them scared enough to crash right through a group of 4 people.
> 
> Also by myself once was getting set-up to fish by myself and heard this ungodly howl/scream. Put my chair back in the bag and decided to fish elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Are you referring the the area that is the river part near 521 or the area that is open up by the big cliff?


----------



## gman (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks fellas, fish there a lot during the day. Don't believe I'll ever try at night tho. Probably stay hearing and seeing strange things during the day now, once again thanks!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## TookayS2K (Jul 28, 2011)

I usually lurk around on these forums but I had to register today to post here about Hogback rd.!

I thought didn't know it was such a well known "haunted" place. Back in high school we went there to try to scare ourselves. You are suppose to park on that little bridge and turn off your car and leave it in neutral. After this a either a female ghost is suppose to come out and bang on your window or push your car. But of course when we tried this, nothing happened.

However, as we turned around to go home a old Chevy Belair pulled out of nowhere and followed us. The car was in pristine condition, clean and shining (even at night). There were 4 of us in the car and we all saw it. After we left Hogback the car made a U-turn and that was that. 

Now here's the creepy part. The next day at school we were telling our friends about what happened. As I was telling the story to a kid who just went to Hogback a few days ago he literally finished the story for us. They saw the same car and it also made a U-turn after leaving Hogback. As far as we knew, nobody leaked the story so was no way he could of known what had happened. :ghost:


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL!!!
It's my own little inside joke. I LOVE hearing the haunted stories too. So anytime someone mentions Hogback Road, I like to remind everyone that its haunted.

"This one time, in band camp...we were all down there...."

Haunted Hodback Road stories are ALMOST, almost as good as "Grassman" or BigFoot sightings.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> LOL!!!
> It's my own little inside joke. I LOVE hearing the haunted stories too. So anytime someone mentions Hogback Road, I like to remind everyone that its haunted.
> 
> "This one time, in band camp...we were all down there...."
> ...


BETTER! Cause it happens to be right here in our back yard! heh  :T


----------



## CatfishCharlie (Aug 11, 2010)

f155mph said:


> Are you referring the the area that is the river part near 521 or the area that is open up by the big cliff?


It's near 521 about 1/4 - 1/2 mile down hogback there is a pull off on the shoulder and a long downhill trek to the water near the old stone trestle. About the only worthwhile fishing I have had there is during the spawn casting out goldfish near the rocks baiting the big guys to come out of the hole and bite. But if you just want to catch some fish, nothing big it is a good place to go. 

Like I said though I don't feel that comfortable fishing it anymore and by the end of summer the teenagers and jackasses have completely littered the place with beer cans, campfire ashes and who knows what else. 

Another story that was related to me was about a guy cutting through hogback to avoid a cop and at the gravel hill having a deer land on the hood of his car. Not that is jumped in front but landed from up high like the top of the hill. He got out and said the body was stiff already as if it had been thrown off the hill by something, apparently it scared him enough he won't even drive down hogback anymore. 

Sasquatch, Poltergeists, Devil Worshippers, Aliens I don't know but that place can give you a really creepy vibe. Besides there are much better place to fish on Alum anyway.


----------

